# Sony Vegas Render problem



## Trebble56 (6. November 2012)

Moin,

Da ich bei youtube und bei google nix gefunden hab, brauch ich ma eure hilfe. Ich mache videos mit fraps und will sie dann schneiden (funktioniert) und anschließend rendern .... ich hab mir sagen lassen das die aufnahmen dann net mehr so riesig sind (4min =4GB) leider werden die dateien noch viel größer (3min=20GB) und der film läuft im windows media player nur noch mit rucken. obwohl ich mit 30fps aufnehme ..die gewünschte quali ist HD720 bei 30FPS als AVI file ....hat jemand eine idee was ich falsch mache?

EDIT: heißt HD720 60p das ich 60 FPS brauche? wenn ja wie krieg ich dann bei 30FPS ein scharfes bild?

Trebble


----------



## Another (7. November 2012)

Du musst das Video natürlich komprimieren und nicht unkomprimiert rausrendern.

Dafür musst du bei der Renderausgabe in Vegas einen Codec wählen. Wo das dort genau zu finden ist weiß ich nicht, nutze das Programm nicht. Einfach mal bei youtube bspw. "sony vegas kompriemieren" eintippen.


----------



## Trebble56 (9. November 2012)

danke schon mal ....endlich weiß ich wozu die codecs gut sind....  gibt es ne möglichkeit ein HD video mit 30-35fps zu rendern


----------



## Another (9. November 2012)

Klar geht das, steht im Grunde unter den Rendereinstellungen, unter sowas wie Framerate. Normalerweise stellt man sowas bereits zum Anfang des Projektes ein.


----------

